# Camberley Heath - 18th June 2012 (Monday)



## TXL (Sep 18, 2011)

At last I have the details regarding the day at Camberley Heath where a number of you good folks showed interest. I booked the following:

Date: *Monday 18th June 2012*

There are two options available as some wanted to do only 18 holes:

*Option 1:   27 holes*

8am: 9 holes golf. Play holes 1 to 3 & 13 to 18. 
From 10:30am: Brunch - no need to change (just change your shoes)
12 noon: 18 holes golf
7pm: 2 course dinner - smart casual (no jeans or combat trousers)
Cost : *Â£69*
*Option 2:   18 holes*

From 10:30am: Brunch - golf attire acceptable, just not golf shoes.
12 noon: 18 holes golf
7pm: 2 course dinner - smart casual (no jeans or combat trousers)
Cost : *Â£59* 
Menu choice for the dinner will be made available nearer the time.

I will need to have payment in full 1 month before the event. 

I have not included anything for prizes so I suggest we all chip in on the day.

I will post a list of those who expressed interest before along with any known preferences. Please confirm your interest and preferred option.


----------



## TXL (Sep 18, 2011)

Those that showed interest in this event were:

*imurg		
TXL		
Losttheplot		
HomerJSimpson - 27 holes	
Smiffy - 18 holes
full_throttle		
full_throttles guest		
daveyc2k2		
murphthemog - 18 holes
richart	- 18 holes
swinger		
Steve79		
Pieman - 27 holes
therod - 27 holes	
bobmac   
sawtooth		
bratty - 18 holes
Aztecs27		
PNWokingham - 27 holes	
Oddsocks		
Twire		
Znuffzz
*

Please confirm your interest and preferred option.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm in.
Either format suits me but for an extra tenner to play another 9 holes sounds the better value....


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 18, 2011)

27 holes for me, awaiting confirmation from my dad (who will be my guest) 

would love to stay over and do another course if anybody else is interested.


----------



## rickg (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm interested in 27 holes. Would be looking to combine with something on the Sunday and Tuesday as well perhaps.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 18, 2011)

27 holes for me please Anthony - may be up for additional game on Tuesday etc.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 18, 2011)

Up me to 27, but can I play 36, and nominate which holes make up the other nine


----------



## User20205 (Sep 18, 2011)

27 for me please. I've heard good things about the course so would be up for as much golf as possible.


----------



## Losttheplot (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm going to pull out as my wife is expecting over Xmas so I don't want to have anything extra planned that I'm already committed to. 

If anyone hasn't played camberley then I'd strongly suggest making the trip excellent course and great company as always.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 18, 2011)

27 as stated and up for a game on the Sunday or Tuesday. I would suggest playing my course but the greens are so bad at the moment I wouldn't invite a 28 handicap beginner in jeans and with a chipper to play. Hopefully they'll come back next spring and so the offer is there if anyone wants it. Ideally we'll get to play somewhere far better like Bearwood Lakes etc


----------



## PieMan (Sep 18, 2011)

As stated for me.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 18, 2011)

27 holes for me please.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 19, 2011)

18 holes please Anthony.
Can you put me in a group with 3 guys that also play 18 in the morning. It might make me look better.


----------



## TXL (Sep 19, 2011)

18 holes please Anthony.
Can you put me in a group with 3 guys that also play 18 in the morning. It might make me look better.
		
Click to expand...

Right now Rob, *everyone* else is playing 27, so it looks like you will be on out as a single in the afternoon  

Seriously, I may or may not play the extra 9, depends on the numbers etc etc.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2011)

I would suggest playing my course but the greens are so bad at the moment I wouldn't invite a 28 handicap beginner in jeans and with a chipper to play
		
Click to expand...

And I'd just finished ironing creases in my Levi 501s as well


----------



## Aztecs27 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm in for 27 please Anthony. 

I'll make sure I have my Oxygen tank on hand! )


----------



## Steve79 (Sep 19, 2011)

Count me in for 27 holes

ta


----------



## richart (Sep 19, 2011)

18 for me, as long as it doesn't mean I have to play a two ball with Smiffy.   

Doesn't the 9th hole finish in the country Anthony, with some small mountains to be climbed to get back to the clubhouse ?


----------



## golfandmoregolf (Sep 19, 2011)

27 for me plus guest.............Cheers..


----------



## Bratty (Sep 19, 2011)

27 for me too please, Anthony.


----------



## znuffzz (Sep 19, 2011)

yeah for the sake of 10 squid, the 27 holes it is.

i will be 4 months into fatherhood by then, so should easily be able to swing a days golf with h.i.d.


----------



## rob2 (Sep 20, 2011)

Any chance of being added to the list please?

Happy with 18 or 27.  

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## Swinger (Sep 20, 2011)

27 for me please Anthony.

Lightweight carry bag and half a set on the day.


----------



## sev112 (Sep 20, 2011)

Are there still spaces available ?    - while i've been out buying nylon collared shorts, white knee length socks et al, i've missed the sign up for this


----------



## TXL (Sep 20, 2011)

OK, so here are the folks that have confirmed their interest so far:

*18 holes* Â£59

1 - richart
2 - Smiffy

*18 or 27 holes* Â£59 or Â£69

3 - TXL
4 - Rob2

*27 holes* Â£69

5 - imurg
6 - rickg
7 - full_throttle
8 - full_throttles guest
9 - PNWokingham
10 - murphthemog
11 - therod
12 - Pieman
13 - HomerJSimpson
14 - sawtooth
15 - Aztecs27
16 - Steve7
17 - golfandmoregolf
18 - golfandmoregolfs guest1
19 - golfandmoregolfs guest2
20 - bratty
21 - Znuffzz
22 - swinger
23 - sev112 - assumed this option 

As mentioned earlier, I will be seeking payment in full well before the event - at least one month before.

I have made the booking for 40, so there are plenty of spare spaces


----------



## sev112 (Sep 21, 2011)

23 - sev112 - assumed this option 

Click to expand...

Good call   I've got to get as much golf as i can in what with buying all my new smart golf gear   Marks&Sparks have got some lovely Blue Harbour golf gear (that's an oxymoron i know) - well a very nice waterproof jacket i've got my wife's eye on for my birthday next month 
i might get some beige slacks to go with it


----------



## Timh27 (Sep 21, 2011)

Could you put me in for 27 aswell please


----------



## TXL (Sep 21, 2011)

Updated list:

*18 holes* Â£59

1 - richart
2 - Smiffy

*18 or 27 holes* Â£59 or Â£69

3 - TXL
4 - Rob2

*27 holes* Â£69

5 - imurg
6 - rickg
7 - full_throttle
8 - full_throttles guest
9 - PNWokingham
10 - murphthemog
11 - therod
12 - Pieman
13 - HomerJSimpson
14 - sawtooth
15 - Aztecs27
16 - Steve7
17 - golfandmoregolf
18 - golfandmoregolfs guest1
19 - golfandmoregolfs guest2
20 - bratty
21 - Znuffzz
22 - swinger
23 - sev112
24 - Timh27

As mentioned earlier, I will be seeking payment in full well before the event - at least one month before.

I have made the booking for 40, so there are plenty of spare spaces


----------



## Twire (Sep 22, 2011)

Opps, forgot about this one. 27 Holes for me please TXL


----------



## TXL (Sep 22, 2011)

Updated list:

*18 holes* Â£59

1 - richart
2 - Smiffy

*18 or 27 holes* Â£59 or Â£69

3 - TXL
4 - Rob2

*27 holes* Â£69

5 - imurg
6 - rickg
7 - full_throttle
8 - full_throttles guest
9 - PNWokingham
10 - murphthemog
11 - therod
12 - Pieman
13 - HomerJSimpson
14 - sawtooth
15 - Aztecs27
16 - Steve7
17 - golfandmoregolf
18 - golfandmoregolfs guest1
19 - golfandmoregolfs guest2
20 - bratty
21 - Znuffzz
22 - swinger
23 - sev112
24 - Timh27
35 - Twire

As mentioned earlier, I will be seeking payment in full well before the event - at least one month before.

I have made the booking for 40, so there are plenty of spare spaces


----------



## Swinger (Sep 22, 2011)

Updated list:
23 - sev112
24 - Timh27
35 - Twire
		
Click to expand...

1-2 miss a few 99-100??


----------



## The19thHole (Sep 22, 2011)

Can you put my name on the list pretty please  

Iâ€™d go for 27 holes too


----------



## TXL (Sep 22, 2011)

Updated list:

*18 holes* Â£59

1 - richart
2 - Smiffy

*18 or 27 holes* Â£59 or Â£69

3 - TXL
4 - Rob2

*27 holes* Â£69

5 - imurg
6 - rickg
7 - full_throttle
8 - full_throttles guest
9 - PNWokingham
10 - murphthemog
11 - therod
12 - Pieman
13 - HomerJSimpson
14 - sawtooth
15 - Aztecs27
16 - Steve7
17 - golfandmoregolf
18 - golfandmoregolfs guest1
19 - golfandmoregolfs guest2
20 - bratty
21 - Znuffzz
22 - swinger
23 - sev112
24 - Timh27
25 - Twire
26 - The19thHole 

As mentioned earlier, I will be seeking payment in full well before the event - at least one month before.

I have made the booking for 40, so there are plenty of spare spaces


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 22, 2011)

Late entrant here, can you put me down for 27 holes please


----------



## TXL (Sep 22, 2011)

Late entrant here, can you put me down for 27 holes please
		
Click to expand...

Not late at all, plenty of time to go yet


----------



## TXL (Sep 22, 2011)

Updated list:

*18 holes* Â£59

1 - richart
2 - Smiffy

*18 or 27 holes* Â£59 or Â£69

3 - TXL
4 - Rob2

*27 holes* Â£69

5 - imurg
6 - rickg
7 - full_throttle
8 - full_throttles guest
9 - PNWokingham
10 - murphthemog
11 - therod
12 - Pieman
13 - HomerJSimpson
14 - sawtooth
15 - Aztecs27
16 - Steve7
17 - golfandmoregolf
18 - golfandmoregolfs guest1
19 - golfandmoregolfs guest2
20 - bratty
21 - Znuffzz
22 - swinger
23 - sev112
24 - Timh27
25 - Twire
26 - The19thHole 
27 - HawkeyeMS 

As mentioned earlier, I will be seeking payment in full well before the event - at least one month before.

I have made the booking for 40, so there are plenty of spare spaces


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 23, 2011)

TXL, can you add me to the list. Happy with 18 or 27.

Many thanks.


----------



## TXL (Sep 23, 2011)

Updated list:

*18 holes* Â£59

1 - richart
2 - Smiffy

*18 or 27 holes* Â£59 or Â£69

3 - TXL
4 - Rob2
5 - MashieNiblick 

*27 holes* Â£69

6 - imurg
7 - rickg
8 - full_throttle
9 - full_throttles guest
10 - PNWokingham
11 - murphthemog
12 - therod
13 - Pieman
14 - HomerJSimpson
15 - sawtooth
16 - Aztecs27
17 - Steve7
18 - golfandmoregolf
19 - golfandmoregolfs guest1
20 - golfandmoregolfs guest2
21 - bratty
22 - Znuffzz
23 - swinger
24 - sev112
25 - Timh27
26 - Twire
27 - The19thHole 
28 - HawkeyeMS 

As mentioned earlier, I will be seeking payment in full well before the event - at least one month before.

I have made the booking for 40, so there are plenty of spare spaces


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2011)

Happy to help out with some golf at my place on the Tuesday Anthony. Sundays are not so good as I can usually only sign in one. Might be able to negotiate something nearer the time, as for some reason I am in the Clubs good books (apart from Tony that is !!)

Really looking forward to a great day, on a cracking course.


----------



## TXL (Oct 3, 2011)

richart said:



			Happy to help out with some golf at my place on the Tuesday Anthony. Sundays are not so good as I can usually only sign in one. Might be able to negotiate something nearer the time, as for some reason I am in the Clubs good books (apart from Tony that is !!)

Really looking forward to a great day, on a cracking course.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Richard. 

I am sure it is because we did as was requested and did not play to our best ability on the day


----------



## rickg (Oct 4, 2011)

richart said:



			Happy to help out with some golf at my place on the Tuesday Anthony.
		
Click to expand...

can you please stick my name down for Tuesday at Blackmoor? Loved it last time.


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 4, 2011)

rickg said:



			can you please stick my name down for Tuesday at Blackmoor? Loved it last time.
		
Click to expand...

Can you my guest and myself please


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 4, 2011)

Stick me down for Blackmoor too please


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2011)

The more the merrier.


----------



## Steve79 (Nov 24, 2011)

Just received 2012 work calender and i wont be able to make this now.


----------



## harvey4banger (Nov 24, 2011)

Love to join in if there is still space, no preference on 18 or 27


----------



## The19thHole (Nov 24, 2011)

Is The Camberley Heath day open to formers only?


----------



## TXL (Nov 24, 2011)

*Updated list:

18 holes* Â£59

1 - richart
2 - Smiffy

*18 or 27 holes* Â£59 or Â£69

3 - TXL
4 - Rob2
5 - MashieNiblick 
6 - Harvey4banger

*27 holes* Â£69

7 - imurg
8 - rickg
9 - full_throttle
10 - full_throttles guest
11 - PNWokingham
12 - murphthemog
13 - therod
14 - Pieman
15 - HomerJSimpson
16 - sawtooth
17 - Aztecs27
18 - golfandmoregolf
19 - golfandmoregolfs guest1
10 - golfandmoregolfs guest2
21 - bratty
22 - Znuffzz
23 - swinger
24 - sev112
25 - Timh27
26 - Twire
27 - The19thHole 
28 - HawkeyeMS 

As mentioned earlier, I will be seeking payment in full well before the event - at least one month before.

I have made the booking for 40, so there are plenty of spare spaces 

*@ The19thHole*, Not just for forum members, guests are welcome.
*@ Steve79,* sorry you cannot now make it.


----------



## richart (Dec 24, 2011)

Anthony just picked up the club diary for next year, and unfortunately golf at Blackmoor on the Tuesday will be no good. Course closed until at least 3.00 for the Ladies Championship. Also closed on the Sunday for a Mixed Invitation.   Hopefully someone else who plays locally will be able to help out. Sorry about that.


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 24, 2011)

As a relative newbie can i please have a space for the camberley meet. Do I need to pay a deposit to anybody


----------



## richart (Dec 24, 2011)

Anthony, TXL, will add you to the list. Nothing to pay yet anotherdouble.


----------



## TXL (Dec 24, 2011)

anotherdouble said:



			As a relative newbie can i please have a space for the camberley meet. Do I need to pay a deposit to anybody
		
Click to expand...

No problem, will add you to the list. I will be asking for full payment a month or so before the event. Can you let me know which option you would like to go for - 18 or 27 holes?


----------



## TXL (Dec 24, 2011)

richart said:



			Anthony just picked up the club diary for next year, and unfortunately golf at Blackmoor on the Tuesday will be no good. Course closed until at least 3.00 for the Ladies Championship. Also closed on the Sunday for a Mixed Invitation.   Hopefully someone else who plays locally will be able to help out. Sorry about that.
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem Richard, many thanks for letting me know. I am sure there will be one or two others that will host folks that are staying overnight.


----------



## TXL (Dec 24, 2011)

*Updated list:

18 holes* Â£59

1 - richart
2 - Smiffy

*18 or 27 holes* Â£59 or Â£69

3 - TXL
4 - Rob2
5 - MashieNiblick 
6 - Harvey4banger

*27 holes* Â£69

7 - imurg
8 - rickg
9 - full_throttle
10 - full_throttles guest
11 - PNWokingham
12 - murphthemog
13 - therod
14 - Pieman
15 - HomerJSimpson
16 - sawtooth
17 - Aztecs27
18 - golfandmoregolf
19 - golfandmoregolfs guest1
10 - golfandmoregolfs guest2
21 - bratty
22 - Znuffzz
23 - swinger
24 - sev112
25 - Timh27
26 - Twire
27 - The19thHole 
28 - HawkeyeMS 
29 - anotherdouble 

As mentioned earlier, I will be seeking payment in full well before the event - at least one month before.

I have made the booking for 40, so there are plenty of spare spaces


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks very much. 27 holes for me please


----------



## TXL (Dec 24, 2011)

anotherdouble said:



			Thanks very much. 27 holes for me please
		
Click to expand...

Done


----------



## richart (Dec 24, 2011)

Good news (?) Anthony, I am happy to go for the 27 holes, as long as you guarantee it will not be as hot as the last time we played !! Happy Xmas and I enjoyed our games this year.


----------



## TXL (Dec 24, 2011)

richart said:



			Good news (?) Anthony, I am happy to go for the 27 holes, as long as you guarantee it will not be as hot as the last time we played !! Happy Xmas and I enjoyed our games this year.
		
Click to expand...

Tell you what Richard, I will share a buggy with you for the first 9  Do not want you to be exhausted by the time you get to the 18th 

Have a great Christmas, look forward to meeting up again for a game soon.


----------



## richart (Dec 24, 2011)

TXL said:



			Tell you what Richard, I will share a buggy with you for the first 9  Do not want you to be exhausted by the time you get to the 18th 

Click to expand...

Cheeky beggar !!! but I will take you up on the offer this time. It is my biggest regret of the whole year that I didn't share the buggy last time . Mind you I wouldn't have got to know Steve so well.:mmm:


----------



## imran_ali (Dec 25, 2011)

Provisionally 27 holes.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 25, 2011)

27 for me buddy,look forward to meeting the boys again.


----------



## TXL (Dec 25, 2011)

*Updated list:

18 holes* Â£59

1 - Smiffy

*18 or 27 holes* Â£59 or Â£69

2 - TXL
3 - Rob2
4 - MashieNiblick 
5 - Harvey4banger

*27 holes* Â£69

6 - imurg
7 - rickg
8 - full_throttle
9 - full_throttles guest
10 - PNWokingham
11 - murphthemog
12 - therod
13 - Pieman
14 - HomerJSimpson
15 - sawtooth
16 - Aztecs27
17 - golfandmoregolf
18 - golfandmoregolfs guest1
19 - golfandmoregolfs guest2
20 - bratty
21 - Znuffzz
22 - swinger
23 - sev112
24 - Timh27
25 - Twire
26 - The19thHole 
27 - HawkeyeMS 
28 - anotherdouble 
29 - richart
30 - pokerjoke

As mentioned earlier, I will be seeking payment in full well before the event - at least one month before.

I have made the booking for 40, so there are plenty of spare spaces 

I have not included anything for prizes, so I will collect Â£5 off each player on the day.


----------



## imran_ali (Dec 25, 2011)

my names not down on the confirmed list????


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 25, 2011)

richart said:



			Anthony just picked up the club diary for next year, and unfortunately golf at Blackmoor on the Tuesday will be no good. Course closed until at least 3.00 for the Ladies Championship. Also closed on the Sunday for a Mixed Invitation.  Hopefully someone else who plays locally will be able to help out. Sorry about that.
		
Click to expand...




TXL said:



			Not a problem Richard, many thanks for letting me know. I am sure there will be one or two others that will host folks that are staying overnight.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't got the 2012 diary out yet but I'm sure we can do something at Royal Ascot on the Sunday or Tuesday for anyone interested. I know there are some (Smiffy) that don't like the place and if better offers do come along (Bearwood etc) then thats fine. I'll put it on the back burner for the time being and the offer is there for those that want it


----------



## thecraw (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks like a beautiful course, what's the nearest airport? Gatwick?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 25, 2011)

Heathrow is nearer


----------



## TXL (Dec 25, 2011)

thecraw said:



			Looks like a beautiful course, what's the nearest airport? Gatwick?
		
Click to expand...

Heathrow is closest, 10-15 miles. Gatwick is easily accessed via M23/M25 so traffic can be an issue depending on timing.

For those interested, there are pleanty of Travelodge hotels in the area. One is less that 1/2 mile from the course.


----------



## TXL (Dec 25, 2011)

*Updated list:

18 holes* Â£59

1 - Smiffy

*18 or 27 holes* Â£59 or Â£69

2 - TXL
3 - Rob2
4 - MashieNiblick 
5 - Harvey4banger

*27 holes* Â£69

6 - imurg
7 - rickg
8 - full_throttle
9 - full_throttles guest
10 - PNWokingham
11 - murphthemog
12 - therod
13 - Pieman
14 - HomerJSimpson
15 - sawtooth
16 - Aztecs27
17 - golfandmoregolf
18 - golfandmoregolfs guest1
19 - golfandmoregolfs guest2
20 - bratty
21 - Znuffzz
22 - swinger
23 - sev112
24 - Timh27
25 - Twire
26 - The19thHole 
27 - HawkeyeMS 
28 - anotherdouble 
29 - richart
30 - pokerjoke
31 - imran_ali

As mentioned earlier, I will be seeking payment in full well before the event - at least one month before.

I have made the booking for 40, so there are plenty of spare spaces 

I have not included anything for prizes, so I will collect Â£5 off each player on the day.


----------



## richart (Dec 25, 2011)

thecraw said:



			Looks like a beautiful course, what's the nearest airport? Gatwick?
		
Click to expand...

More than happy to pick you up from Gatwick or Heathrow Crawford.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 25, 2011)

richart said:



			More than happy to pick you up from Gatwick or Heathrow Crawford.
		
Click to expand...

Flights are roughly Â£128 return, flying down on the Friday night and returning on the Monday night. Leave me with it as I'll need to factor in an overnight stay. Tempted, very tempted. If Sammmebee can make Machrihanish I can make London!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 27, 2011)

OK huge faux pas on my part. Can't accommodate anyone at Ascot that week as its Royal Ascot and the course will be down to 12 holes and its a nightmare getting in and out. As they say - I'm out on being able to offer alternative games


----------



## TXL (Dec 27, 2011)

HomerJSimpson said:



			OK huge faux pas on my part. Can't accommodate anyone at Ascot that week as its Royal Ascot and the course will be down to 12 holes and its a nightmare getting in and out. As they say - I'm out on being able to offer alternative games
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for letting us know nice and early Martin, I am sure there will be others on here that will be able to offer games.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 1, 2012)

I would like to attend if spaces available, 27 holes for me (means leaving home at silly o'clock but what the hell)


----------



## TXL (Jan 1, 2012)

*Updated list:

18 holes* Â£59

1 - Smiffy

*18 or 27 holes* Â£59 or Â£69

2 - TXL
3 - Rob2
4 - MashieNiblick 
5 - Harvey4banger

*27 holes* Â£69

6 - imurg
7 - rickg
8 - full_throttle
9 - full_throttles guest
10 - PNWokingham
11 - murphthemog
12 - therod
13 - Pieman
14 - HomerJSimpson
15 - sawtooth
16 - Aztecs27
17 - golfandmoregolf
18 - golfandmoregolfs guest1
19 - golfandmoregolfs guest2
20 - bratty
21 - Znuffzz
22 - swinger
23 - sev112
24 - Timh27
25 - Twire
26 - The19thHole 
27 - HawkeyeMS 
28 - anotherdouble 
29 - richart
30 - pokerjoke
31 - imran_ali
32 - thecraw (TBC)
33 - G1BBO

As mentioned earlier, I will be seeking payment in full well before the event - at least one month before.

I have made the booking for 40, so there are plenty of spare spaces 

I have not included anything for prizes, so I will collect Â£5 off each player on the day.


----------



## TXL (Jan 1, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			I would like to attend if spaces available, 27 holes for me (means leaving home at silly o'clock but what the hell) 

Click to expand...

Added.   Used to make the drive from your part of the world to Heathrow a while back, from memory the worst bits were just past Watford and round Heathrow.


----------



## rickg (Jan 4, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			I would like to attend if spaces available, 27 holes for me (means leaving home at silly o'clock but what the hell) 

Click to expand...

...nice one Gibbo....you can pick me up!!!!:thup:


----------



## bobmac (Jan 4, 2012)

I might give it a whirl   :fore:


----------



## TXL (Jan 4, 2012)

*Updated list:

18 holes* Â£59

1 - Smiffy

*18 or 27 holes* Â£59 or Â£69

2 - TXL
3 - Rob2
4 - MashieNiblick 
5 - Harvey4banger

*27 holes* Â£69

6 - imurg
7 - rickg
8 - full_throttle
9 - full_throttles guest
10 - PNWokingham
11 - murphthemog
12 - therod
13 - Pieman
14 - HomerJSimpson
15 - sawtooth
16 - Aztecs27
17 - golfandmoregolf
18 - golfandmoregolfs guest1
19 - golfandmoregolfs guest2
20 - bratty
21 - Znuffzz
22 - swinger
23 - sev112
24 - Timh27
25 - Twire
26 - The19thHole 
27 - HawkeyeMS 
28 - anotherdouble 
29 - richart
30 - pokerjoke
31 - imran_ali
32 - thecraw (TBC)
33 - G1BBO
34 - bobmac (TBC)

As mentioned earlier, I will be seeking payment in full well before the event - at least one month before.

I have made the booking for 40, so there are plenty of spare spaces 

I have not included anything for prizes, so I will collect Â£5 off each player on the day.


----------



## TXL (Jan 4, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I might give it a whirl   :fore: 

Click to expand...

I have put you down as TBC due to the way you worded your post


----------



## richart (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a couple of mates who will play Anthony, as long as they don't have to play with me ! If you are short of forummers you can put them on the list.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 4, 2012)

happy to pick you up Rick as its on the way down anyway, if you dont mind slumming it in a crappy Ford


----------



## TXL (Jan 4, 2012)

*Updated list:

18 holes* Â£59

1 - Smiffy

*18 or 27 holes* Â£59 or Â£69

2 - TXL
3 - Rob2
4 - MashieNiblick 
5 - Harvey4banger

*27 holes* Â£69

6 - imurg
7 - rickg
8 - full_throttle
9 - full_throttles guest
10 - PNWokingham
11 - murphthemog
12 - therod
13 - Pieman
14 - HomerJSimpson
15 - sawtooth
16 - Aztecs27
17 - golfandmoregolf
18 - golfandmoregolfs guest1
19 - golfandmoregolfs guest2
20 - bratty
21 - Znuffzz
22 - swinger
23 - sev112
24 - Timh27
25 - Twire
26 - The19thHole 
27 - HawkeyeMS 
28 - anotherdouble 
29 - richart
30 - pokerjoke
31 - imran_ali
32 - thecraw (TBC)
33 - G1BBO
34 - bobmac (TBC)
35 - G1BBO's guest 1
36 - G1BBO's guest 2

As mentioned earlier, I will be seeking payment in full well before the event - at least one month before.

I have made the booking for 40, so there are plenty of spare spaces 

I have not included anything for prizes, so I will collect Â£5 off each player on the day.


----------



## TXL (Jan 4, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			happy to pick you up Rick as its on the way down anyway, if you dont mind slumming it in a crappy Ford 

Click to expand...

Hope you have a really big car


----------



## richart (Jan 4, 2012)

TXL said:



			Hope you have a really big car 

Click to expand...

Has Rick put on even more weight ?


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 4, 2012)

haha, nah but am sure my c-max would accomadate all his gear and mine can go on the roof rack


----------



## TXL (Jan 4, 2012)

richart said:



			Has Rick put on even more weight ?

Click to expand...

Hadn't thought of that, was thinking more on the lines of room for all the spare sets of clothes


----------



## rickg (Jan 4, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			happy to pick you up Rick as its on the way down anyway, if you dont mind slumming it in a crappy Ford 

Click to expand...

cheers mate...I can repay the favour for the Woburn meet and pick you up.......


----------



## rickg (Jan 4, 2012)

richart said:



			Has Rick put on even more weight ?

Click to expand...

:mmm:
it was a very unflattering camera angle!!!


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 5, 2012)

am ok for woburn as staying at g/f's in Dunstable the night before, have already told her no hanky panky before a big round though, need all my strength


----------



## rickg (Jan 5, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			am ok for woburn as staying at g/f's in Dunstable the night before, have already told her no hanky panky before a big round though, need all my strength 

Click to expand...

I could pick you up from Dunstable..........and help out on the Hanky panky front!!! :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 5, 2012)

you obviously havent seen her Rick 

nah its ok as will be heading straight back home via the A507 afterwards


----------



## wookie (Jan 10, 2012)

Can you put me and a guest down for 27 holes please TXL.

I cant sort anything out at the Army as there is a ladies comp on the Tuesday and Sundays are a no no visitor wise.


----------



## TXL (Jan 10, 2012)

*Updated list:

**Only 2 places left!**

18 holes* Â£59

1 - Smiffy

*18 or 27 holes* Â£59 or Â£69

2 - TXL
3 - Rob2
4 - MashieNiblick 
5 - Harvey4banger

*27 holes* Â£69

6 - imurg
7 - rickg
8 - full_throttle
9 - full_throttles guest
10 - PNWokingham
11 - murphthemog
12 - therod
13 - Pieman
14 - HomerJSimpson
15 - sawtooth
16 - Aztecs27
17 - golfandmoregolf
18 - golfandmoregolfs guest1
19 - golfandmoregolfs guest2
20 - bratty
21 - Znuffzz
22 - swinger
23 - sev112
24 - Timh27
25 - Twire
26 - The19thHole 
27 - HawkeyeMS 
28 - anotherdouble 
29 - richart
30 - pokerjoke
31 - imran_ali
32 - thecraw (TBC)
33 - G1BBO
34 - bobmac (TBC)
35 - G1BBO's guest 1
36 - G1BBO's guest 2
37 - Wookie
38 - Wookie's guest

As mentioned earlier, I will be seeking payment in full well before the event - at least one month before.

I have not included anything for prizes, so I will collect Â£5 off each player on the day.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 12, 2012)

Thecraw will confirm by next week. Looks very promising though. 

Crawford.


----------



## Brookesy (Jan 19, 2012)

TXL is it too late to add my name to the list? Will be my first forum meet and im desperate to play one this year after missing out on the rest   Ill be 27 holes if its possible

Craig


----------



## RichardC (Jan 19, 2012)

Anthony if there is still room can I be added please. I forgot to log on last night 

I will be the 18 or 27 pile.


----------



## TXL (Jan 19, 2012)

*Updated list:

*All 40 slots now full   - will check to see if I can get any more otherwise I will start a reserve list.*

18 holes* Â£59

1 - Smiffy

*18 or 27 holes* Â£59 or Â£69

2 - TXL
3 - Rob2
4 - MashieNiblick 
5 - Harvey4banger
6 - RichardC

*27 holes* Â£69

7 - imurg
8 - rickg
9 - full_throttle
10 - full_throttles guest
11 - PNWokingham
12 - murphthemog
13 - therod
14 - Pieman
15 - HomerJSimpson
16 - sawtooth
17 - Aztecs27
18 - golfandmoregolf
19 - golfandmoregolfs guest1
20 - golfandmoregolfs guest2
21 - bratty
22 - Znuffzz
23 - swinger
24 - sev112
25 - Timh27
26 - Twire
27 - The19thHole 
28 - HawkeyeMS 
29 - anotherdouble 
30 - richart
31 - pokerjoke
32 - imran_ali
33 - thecraw (TBC)
34 - G1BBO
35 - bobmac
36 - richart's guest 1
37 - richart's guest 2
38 - Wookie
39 - Wookie's guest
40 - Brookesy

As mentioned earlier, I will be seeking payment in full well before the event - at least one month before.

I have not included anything for prizes, so I will collect Â£5 off each player on the day.

*Please could you all let me have your full names and handicaps*, I will start looking at the groupings over the next few weeks (bribes accepted  )


----------



## Brookesy (Jan 19, 2012)

Craig brookes 

Handicap: 12

Also im going to be driving up(or down) from bristol if anyone would like a lift on the day, im playing 27 holes so will be leaving early or may stay up day before not sure yet.


----------



## wookie (Jan 19, 2012)

Simon Bailey 23

Guest : Timothy Fogden - no official hcap but plays himself off 7


----------



## Region3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Can I be added to your reserve list please Anthony.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 19, 2012)

Tony Reed
10


----------



## Imurg (Jan 19, 2012)

Ian Murgatroyd - 5

Would be nice to reunite the Blackmooor group of Richart, TXL, Aztecs and myself - just so we can see if JonBoy can still shank his new driver...


----------



## richart (Jan 19, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Ian Murgatroyd - 5

Would be nice to reunite the Blackmooor group of Richart, TXL, Aztecs and myself - just so we can see if JonBoy can still shank his new driver...

Click to expand...

I think it is a talent he will never lose Ian. Do they have soil and shovels at Camberley ?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 19, 2012)

richart said:



			I think it is a talent he will never lose Ian. Do they have soil and shovels at Camberley ?

Click to expand...

Lets hope so.......:rofl:


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 19, 2012)

Steve Gibbs - a legit 28


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 19, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Ian Murgatroyd - 5

Would be nice to reunite the Blackmooor group of Richart, TXL, Aztecs and myself - just so we can see if JonBoy can still shank his new driver...

Click to expand...




richart said:



			I think it is a talent he will never lose Ian. Do they have soil and shovels at Camberley ?

Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			Lets hope so.......:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Knobs.

Despite that, I agree it would be fun to get the and back together if only to prove that my driver shank was an anomaly  

Wouldn't mind playing with PNW...to pick up some short game tips 


Jon(athan) Eve - 19 (for now)


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 20, 2012)

Chris kissane, 10.


----------



## RichardC (Jan 20, 2012)

Richard Cagigao - 17


----------



## TXL (Jan 20, 2012)

*Updated list:

*All 40 slots now full   - will check to see if I can get any more otherwise I will start a reserve list.*

18 holes* Â£59

1 - Smiffy

*18 or 27 holes* Â£59 or Â£69

2 - TXL
3 - Rob2
4 - MashieNiblick 
5 - Harvey4banger
6 - RichardC

*27 holes* Â£69

7 - imurg
8 - rickg
9 - full_throttle
10 - full_throttles guest
11 - PNWokingham
12 - murphthemog
13 - therod
14 - Pieman
15 - HomerJSimpson
16 - sawtooth
17 - Aztecs27
18 - golfandmoregolf
19 - golfandmoregolfs guest1
20 - golfandmoregolfs guest2
21 - bratty
22 - Znuffzz
23 - swinger
24 - sev112
25 - Timh27
26 - Twire
27 - The19thHole 
28 - HawkeyeMS 
29 - anotherdouble 
30 - richart
31 - pokerjoke
32 - imran_ali
33 - thecraw (TBC)
34 - G1BBO
35 - bobmac
36 - richart's guest 1
37 - richart's guest 2
38 - Wookie
39 - Wookie's guest
40 - Brookesy

*Reserves*

1 - Region3

As mentioned earlier, I will be seeking payment in full well before the event - approx two months before.

I have not included anything for prizes, so I will collect Â£5 off each player on the day.

*Please could you all let me have your full names and handicaps*, I will start looking at the groupings over the next few weeks (bribes accepted  )


----------



## Bratty (Jan 20, 2012)

Simon Bratt
13.0


----------



## Twire (Jan 20, 2012)

Neil Jones - 15


----------



## User20205 (Jan 20, 2012)

Nick Roddis 9


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 20, 2012)

Robert Nutt 20.5 (full_throttle)

Ian Hodgkins 23.1 (g)


can we play together in the morning, but apart in the afternoon if possible


----------



## Timh27 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tim Hunter

Play to 28 easily at the moment but will have a proper handicap before the event so if it changes i will let you know


----------



## Crow (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Anthony, can you put me on the reserve list for the 27 hole option please?


----------



## TXL (Jan 20, 2012)

*Updated list:

*All 40 slots now full   - will check to see if I can get any more otherwise I will start a reserve list.*

18 holes* Â£59

1 - Smiffy

*18 or 27 holes* Â£59 or Â£69

2 - TXL
3 - Rob2
4 - MashieNiblick 
5 - Harvey4banger
6 - RichardC

*27 holes* Â£69

7 - imurg
8 - rickg
9 - full_throttle
10 - full_throttles guest
11 - PNWokingham
12 - murphthemog
13 - therod
14 - Pieman
15 - HomerJSimpson
16 - sawtooth
17 - Aztecs27
18 - golfandmoregolf
19 - golfandmoregolfs guest1
20 - golfandmoregolfs guest2
21 - bratty
22 - Znuffzz
23 - swinger
24 - sev112
25 - Timh27
26 - Twire
27 - The19thHole 
28 - HawkeyeMS 
29 - anotherdouble 
30 - richart
31 - pokerjoke
32 - imran_ali
33 - thecraw (TBC)
34 - G1BBO
35 - bobmac
36 - richart's guest 1
37 - richart's guest 2
38 - Wookie
39 - Wookie's guest
40 - Brookesy

*Reserves*

1 - Region3
2 - Justone
3 - Crow

As mentioned earlier, I will be seeking payment in full well before the event - approx two months before.

I have not included anything for prizes, so I will collect Â£5 off each player on the day.

*Please could you all let me have your full names and handicaps*, I will start looking at the groupings over the next few weeks (bribes accepted  )


----------



## TXL (Jan 21, 2012)

*Updated list:

*I have been able to get a couple more tee times, so now have *4 slots available

18 holes* Â£59

1 - Smiffy

*18 or 27 holes* Â£59 or Â£69

2 - TXL
3 - Rob2
4 - MashieNiblick 
5 - Harvey4banger
6 - RichardC

*27 holes* Â£69

7 - imurg
8 - rickg
9 - full_throttle
10 - full_throttles guest
11 - PNWokingham
12 - murphthemog
13 - therod
14 - Pieman
15 - HomerJSimpson
16 - sawtooth
17 - Aztecs27
18 - golfandmoregolf
19 - golfandmoregolfs guest1
20 - golfandmoregolfs guest2
21 - bratty
22 - Znuffzz
23 - swinger
24 - sev112
25 - Timh27
26 - Twire
27 - The19thHole 
28 - HawkeyeMS 
29 - anotherdouble 
30 - richart
31 - pokerjoke
32 - imran_ali
33 - thecraw (TBC)
34 - G1BBO
35 - bobmac
36 - richart's guest 1
37 - richart's guest 2
38 - Wookie
39 - Wookie's guest
40 - Brookesy
41 - Region3
42 - Justone
43 - Crow
44 - cah1234 (TBC)

*Reserves*

1 - 

As mentioned earlier, I will be seeking payment in full well before the event - approx two months before.

I have not included anything for prizes, so I will collect Â£5 off each player on the day.

*Please could you all let me have your full names and handicaps*, I will start looking at the groupings over the next few weeks (bribes accepted  )


----------



## Crow (Jan 21, 2012)

Good man!   :cheers:

(Nick Gould, 12)


----------



## TXL (Jan 23, 2012)

*Updated list:

**3 slots available

18 holes* Â£59

1 - Smiffy

*18 or 27 holes* Â£59 or Â£69

2 - TXL
3 - Rob2
4 - MashieNiblick 
5 - Harvey4banger
6 - RichardC

*27 holes* Â£69

7 - imurg
8 - rickg
9 - full_throttle
10 - full_throttles guest
11 - PNWokingham
12 - murphthemog
13 - therod
14 - Pieman
15 - HomerJSimpson
16 - sawtooth
17 - Aztecs27
18 - golfandmoregolf
19 - golfandmoregolfs guest1
20 - golfandmoregolfs guest2
21 - bratty
22 - Znuffzz
23 - swinger
24 - sev112
25 - Timh27
26 - Twire
27 - The19thHole 
28 - HawkeyeMS 
29 - anotherdouble 
30 - richart
31 - pokerjoke
32 - imran_ali
33 - thecraw (TBC)
34 - G1BBO
35 - bobmac
36 - richart's guest 1
37 - richart's guest 2
38 - Wookie
39 - Wookie's guest
40 - Brookesy
41 - Region3
42 - Justone
43 - Crow
44 - cah1234 (TBC)
45 - Leftie
46 -
47 -
48 -

*Reserves*

1 - 

As mentioned earlier, I will be seeking payment in full well before the event - approx two months before.

I have not included anything for prizes, so I will collect Â£5 off each player on the day.

*Please could you all let me have your full names and handicaps*, I will start looking at the groupings over the next few weeks (bribes accepted  )


----------



## EIW1219 (Jan 24, 2012)

therod said:



			Nick Roddis 9
		
Click to expand...

Footballer?


----------



## Swinger (Jan 24, 2012)

Steve Tilley - 25


----------



## richart (Jan 24, 2012)

Swinger said:



			Steve Tilley - 25
		
Click to expand...

  If that's your age you have lost ten years.:rofl:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 24, 2012)

Swinger said:



			Steve Tilley - 25
		
Click to expand...

!


----------



## Swinger (Jan 24, 2012)

richart said:



			If that's your age you have lost ten years.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...




Aztecs27 said:



!
		
Click to expand...

I need all the help I can get at the moment!


----------



## richart (Jan 24, 2012)

Thought it might be a special Camberley handicap Steve. I'm down as 28 plus.


----------



## Swinger (Jan 24, 2012)

richart said:



			Thought it might be a special Camberley handicap Steve. I'm down as 28 plus.

Click to expand...

Haha, good point! I think 25 and 28 are fair reflections of out previous performances. I'm sure no body else will have a problem with that.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 24, 2012)

EIW1219 said:



			Footballer?
		
Click to expand...

Different one


----------



## TXL (Jan 24, 2012)

Swinger said:



			Haha, good point! I think 25 and 28 are fair reflections of out previous performances. I'm sure no body else will have a problem with that.
		
Click to expand...

As I said, I am open to bribes, but as there has been no transaction yet, you are both off scratch for the day


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 24, 2012)

TXL said:



			As I said, I am open to bribes, but as there has been no transaction yet, you are both off scratch for the day 

Click to expand...

Sounds fair to me! Unlikely that they'll have two terrible consecutive rounds down there!


----------



## rob2 (Jan 24, 2012)

Rob Webb - 13

Ta


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry going to have to pull out.
Sincere apologies


----------



## TXL (Feb 25, 2012)

*Updated list:

**4 slots available

18 holes* Â£59

1 - Smiffy

*18 or 27 holes* Â£59 or Â£69

2 - TXL
3 - Rob2
4 - MashieNiblick 
5 - Harvey4banger
6 - RichardC

*27 holes* Â£69

7 - imurg
8 - rickg
9 - full_throttle
10 - full_throttles guest
11 - PNWokingham
12 - murphthemog
13 - therod
14 - Pieman
15 - HomerJSimpson
16 - sawtooth
17 - Aztecs27
18 - golfandmoregolf
19 - golfandmoregolfs guest1
20 - golfandmoregolfs guest2
21 - bratty
22 - Znuffzz
23 - swinger
24 - sev112
25 - Timh27
26 - Twire
27 - The19thHole 
28 - HawkeyeMS 
29 - anotherdouble 
30 - richart
31 - imran_ali
32 - thecraw (TBC)
33 - G1BBO
34 - bobmac
35 - richart's guest 1
36 - richart's guest 2
37 - Wookie
38 - Wookie's guest
39 - Brookesy
40 - Region3
41 - Justone
42 - Crow
43 - cah1234 (TBC)
44 - Leftie
45 -
46 -
47 -
48 -

*Reserves*

1 - 

As mentioned earlier, I will be seeking payment in full well before the event - approx two months before.

I have not included anything for prizes, so I will collect Â£5 off each player on the day.

*Please could you all let me have your full names and handicaps*, I will start looking at the groupings over the next few weeks (bribes accepted  )


----------



## TXL (Feb 25, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			Sorry going to have to pull out.
Sincere apologies
		
Click to expand...

No problem, sorry to hear you are having to withdraw.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Feb 25, 2012)

If there are some slots left then can I put my name down. I'll go for 27.

Hcap 13.2

That makes it 4 meets coming up this year Woburn/Camerley Heath/Cooden/HFH:whoo:


----------



## TXL (Feb 26, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			If there are some slots left then can I put my name down. I'll go for 27.

Hcap 13.2

That makes it 4 meets coming up this year Woburn/Camerley Heath/Cooden/HFH:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

You are in, please let me know your full (real) name, thanks.


----------



## TXL (Feb 26, 2012)

*Updated list:

**3 slots available

18 holes* Â£59

1 - Smiffy

*18 or 27 holes* Â£59 or Â£69

2 - TXL
3 - Rob2
4 - MashieNiblick 
5 - Harvey4banger
6 - RichardC

*27 holes* Â£69

7 - imurg
8 - rickg
9 - full_throttle
10 - full_throttles guest
11 - PNWokingham
12 - murphthemog
13 - therod
14 - Pieman
15 - HomerJSimpson
16 - sawtooth
17 - Aztecs27
18 - golfandmoregolf
19 - golfandmoregolfs guest1
20 - golfandmoregolfs guest2
21 - bratty
22 - Znuffzz
23 - swinger
24 - sev112
25 - Timh27
26 - Twire
27 - The19thHole 
28 - HawkeyeMS 
29 - anotherdouble 
30 - richart
31 - imran_ali
32 - thecraw (TBC)
33 - G1BBO
34 - bobmac
35 - richart's guest 1
36 - richart's guest 2
37 - Wookie
38 - Wookie's guest
39 - Brookesy
40 - Region3
41 - Justone
42 - Crow
43 - cah1234 (TBC)
44 - Leftie
45 - Scottjd1
46 -
47 -
48 -

*Reserves*

1 - 

As mentioned earlier, I will be seeking payment in full well before the event - approx two months before.

I have not included anything for prizes, so I will collect Â£5 off each player on the day.

*Please could you all let me have your full names and handicaps*, I will start looking at the groupings over the next few weeks (bribes accepted  )


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 26, 2012)

Hate to say it Anthony, but I may have to pull out of this.
Silly sod forgot to mark it on the holiday rota at work and my boss has now booked that week off for hols. It could be a problem, I will let you know as soon as I possibly can mate.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 26, 2012)

Losttheplot said:



*I'm going to pull out as my wife is expecting over Xmas* so I don't want to have anything extra planned that I'm already committed to. 

If anyone hasn't played camberley then I'd strongly suggest making the trip excellent course and great company as always.
		
Click to expand...

*How's your arithmetic?
*
Ah. Now I see what you mean!

Congratulations btw? I think! 

Smiffy. Can I express an interest in this please. Can't commit this far out though but always keen to play there. Either format as I live reasonably close.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 26, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			Smiffy. Can I express an interest in this please. Can't commit this far out though but always keen to play there. Either format as I live reasonably close.
		
Click to expand...

Errr.......commit to what???


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 26, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Errr.......commit to what???


Click to expand...


Good point! Camberley thanks.


----------



## mullinsbeachbar (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi,

Can you add me to the list, put me down for 27 holes.


----------



## TXL (Feb 26, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Hate to say it Anthony, but I may have to pull out of this.
Silly sod forgot to mark it on the holiday rota at work and my boss has now booked that week off for hols. It could be a problem, I will let you know as soon as I possibly can mate.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you can sort something out Rob - if all else fails, cancel his holiday


----------



## TXL (Feb 26, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			Smiffy. Can I express an interest in this please. Can't commit this far out though but always keen to play there. Either format as I live reasonably close.
		
Click to expand...

Happy to put you down as TBC. Any idea when you will be able to confirm one way or the other?


----------



## TXL (Feb 26, 2012)

mullinsbeachbar said:



			Hi,

Can you add me to the list, put me down for 27 holes.
		
Click to expand...

You're in.


----------



## TXL (Feb 26, 2012)

*Updated list:

**1 slot available

18 holes* Â£59

1 - Smiffy

*18 or 27 holes* Â£59 or Â£69

2 - TXL
3 - Rob2
4 - MashieNiblick 
5 - Harvey4banger
6 - RichardC

*27 holes* Â£69

7 - imurg
8 - rickg
9 - full_throttle
10 - full_throttles guest
11 - PNWokingham
12 - murphthemog
13 - therod
14 - Pieman
15 - HomerJSimpson
16 - sawtooth
17 - Aztecs27
18 - golfandmoregolf
19 - golfandmoregolfs guest1
20 - golfandmoregolfs guest2
21 - bratty
22 - Znuffzz
23 - swinger
24 - sev112
25 - Timh27
26 - Twire
27 - The19thHole 
28 - HawkeyeMS 
29 - anotherdouble 
30 - richart
31 - imran_ali
32 - thecraw (TBC)
33 - G1BBO
34 - bobmac
35 - richart's guest 1
36 - richart's guest 2
37 - Wookie
38 - Wookie's guest
39 - Brookesy
40 - Region3
41 - Justone
42 - Crow
43 - cah1234 (TBC)
44 - Leftie
45 - Scottjd1
46 - Foxholer (TBC)
47 - mullinsbeachbar
48 -

*Reserves*

1 - 

As mentioned earlier, I will be seeking payment in full well before the event - approx two months before.

I have not included anything for prizes, so I will collect Â£5 off each player on the day.

*Please could you all let me have your full names and handicaps*


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 26, 2012)

Stephen Gibbs - 27.6


----------



## The19thHole (Feb 27, 2012)

The19thHole (Stuart) - 17.3HC


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 27, 2012)

anotherdouble  (Chris)  25 HC


----------



## TXL (Mar 2, 2012)

*Updated list:

**We have a full house  *
* 
18 holes* Â£59

1 - Smiffy

*18 or 27 holes* Â£59 or Â£69

2 - TXL
3 - Rob2
4 - MashieNiblick 
5 - Harvey4banger
6 - RichardC

*27 holes* Â£69

7 - imurg
8 - rickg
9 - full_throttle
10 - full_throttles guest
11 - PNWokingham
12 - murphthemog
13 - therod
14 - Pieman
15 - HomerJSimpson
16 - sawtooth
17 - Aztecs27
18 - golfandmoregolf
19 - golfandmoregolfs guest1
20 - golfandmoregolfs guest2
21 - bratty
22 - Znuffzz
23 - swinger
24 - sev112
25 - Timh27
26 - Twire
27 - The19thHole 
28 - HawkeyeMS 
29 - anotherdouble 
30 - richart
31 - imran_ali
32 - thecraw (TBC)
33 - G1BBO
34 - bobmac
35 - richart's guest 1
36 - richart's guest 2
37 - Wookie
38 - Wookie's guest
39 - Brookesy
40 - Region3
41 - Justone
42 - Crow
43 - cah1234 (TBC)
44 - Leftie
45 - Scottjd1
46 - Foxholer (TBC)
47 - mullinsbeachbar
48 - putputput

*Reserves*

1 - 

As mentioned earlier, I will be seeking payment in full well before the event - approx two months before.

I have not included anything for prizes, so I will collect Â£5 off each player on the day.

*Please could you all let me have your full names and handicaps*


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 2, 2012)

Jonathan Eve - 19  

Which hole is SI 1 again? :thup:


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Jonathan Eve - 19  

Which hole is SI 1 again? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

7/8 handicap.:ears:


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2012)

Do we have to start sending you money for a favourable draw yet Anthony ? Hopefully I will get someone who likes walking rather than playing the last few holes again.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 2, 2012)

richart said:



			7/8 handicap.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Not 3/4s ?


----------



## TXL (Mar 2, 2012)

richart said:



			Do we have to start sending you money for a favourable draw yet Anthony ? Hopefully I will get someone who likes walking rather than playing the last few holes again.

Click to expand...

Bribes accepted any time Richard


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 2, 2012)

richart said:



			7/8 handicap.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

 Foiled again! Dammit!


----------



## Swinger (Mar 4, 2012)

richart said:



			Do we have to start sending you money for a favourable draw yet Anthony ? Hopefully I will get someone who likes walking rather than playing the last few holes again.

Click to expand...

The only way to really get a feel for a course is to walk some of the holes. They did look lovely!
I think everyone else missed out. 

Maybe we should play the last few and walk some of the others this time Rich??


----------



## richart (Mar 4, 2012)

Swinger said:



			The only way to really get a feel for a course is to walk some of the holes. They did look lovely!
I think everyone else missed out. 

Maybe we should play the last few and walk some of the others this time Rich??
		
Click to expand...

Are there any flat ones we can walk ? I am going to fine tune my game to peak at Camberley.













Put me down for an improved 22 points this time.:mmm:


----------



## Hooker (Apr 6, 2012)

If its not too late, can you put me down as a reserve please :thup:


----------



## TXL (Apr 6, 2012)

Hooker said:



			If its not too late, can you put me down as a reserve please :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Added. Will be reflected in the payment thread when I next update it


----------

